# Opposition in Singapore signals that immigration will be key issue in next year?s ele



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

For years Singapore has marketed itself as one of the world’s most open economies and welcomed*expats especially to the finance and banking sectors. Indeed it has even been called the Asian*version of Dubai. Now there are signs though that a small but growing group of people are unhappy that the influx of*foreign workers is depriving some [...]

Click to read the full news article: Opposition in Singapore signals that immigration will be key issue in next year?s election...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

